# Temple tx area cycling



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear Texas Friends,
I need to know how the cycling is in the middle part of texas. I have a job interview there this Thursday and Friday. Hopefully, this will break my 6 week unemployment spell. Thanks again for the info
Mavic wheels


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Not bad at all. I don't live there but have stopped in the area several times while passing thru, for rides. It's quick to get out of town, there are lots of quiet country roads and no hills to speak of unless you go way West. 

Copperas Cove claims to be one of the bike-friendliest cities in the state, FWIW. 

Scott & White has a club; I've seen several of their folks at rallies.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

+1..what Creaky said.... Temple is a great launching point for some serious road riding...Heading east,west, or south puts you quickly on some very nice roads for cycling


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

Its not too bad, just be sure to bring pepper spray. When I'm near Nacadoches or Lufkin I get chased by about 2-5 dogs per ride. Not cool.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Temple and the surrounding areas are AWESOME riding...*



Angelracer said:


> Its not too bad, just be sure to bring pepper spray. When I'm near Nacadoches or Lufkin I get chased by about 2-5 dogs per ride. Not cool.


Recommend the above.

Plenty of GREAT rides. You can ride south towards Salado, east towards Cameron, North towards Waco ALL on country roads. I'm from Temple originally and go home all the time just to ride. I've pieced together a 60 mile mini-Roubaix ride that incorporates about 12 miles of gravel (graded) roads linked together with FM roads. Drivers are much more friendly in that area and will give you PLENTY of space. PM me and I'll give you the scoop on the best rides when you're there.

PS...where are you interviewing? In Temple it's pretty much McLane's, WilsonArt or Scott & White


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Mavic,

I work for Scott & White hospital in Round Rock at the UMC campus. At UMC I am the chapter president of the "community cycling club" for Scott & White. More importantly for you the Temple facility has a 150 member club. The club is setup as a community outreach setup to promote fitness through cycling. This is not an employee only organization and we have some very strong riders in Temple. 

If you’re interested in meeting up for a weekly ride call the main line for the hospital in Temple and ask for Lisa Reeves in HR. She is the contact person basically and her husband Dr. Reeves is one of the co-founders of the club. 

We are always looking for new members and organize events as well. Temple is mainly flat as I am sure you’re aware of. I rode in one charity ride up there last September I think. There are two main climbs out there that are defiantly a challenge but that's about it for hills. Wind is always present in that part of the state and can be a bit nasty. 

Email me @ [email protected] and I can send you some information.


----------

